# Oosterschelde/Westerschelde



## Maxelmano (6. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen,

Also, wir suchen mit 2 Leuten ein Kleinboot (max 12 Personen) um auf der Ooster bzw Westerschelde zum Ankerfischen rauszufahren.

Vielleicht hat jemand von Euch ein paar Vorschläge, wäre super.

Grüsse Manuel


----------

